# Justice League Trailer



## Penpilot (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks like they learned their lesson. We want some fun mixed in with the serious. This is looking good. Please don't disappoint me. There's just so many times I can come back for more. 

Justice League Official Comic-Con Trailer (2017) - Ben Affleck Movie - YouTube


----------



## FifthView (Jul 23, 2016)

Hah, that looks fun.

Did they learn the lesson of X-Men Quicksilver vs Avengers Quicksilver? 

Ok, yes, I'm a Marvel fanboy.  But I love DC characters also, just haven't been terribly impressed lately by the execution.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 24, 2016)

I like the different take on Aquaman, or at least, who I'm assuming to be Aquaman.


----------



## Ankari (Jul 24, 2016)

Reaver said:


> It does look pretty great. Let's just hope they fire Hack Snyder before too much of it gets made.



Why is Zack a hack? I know many people think he did a bad job with BvS, but did you see the extended edition yet? From all the reviews, it's a much better film.


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 24, 2016)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> I like the different take on Aquaman, or at least, who I'm assuming to be Aquaman.



Actually this badass version of Aquaman has been around for quite a while. In the nineties, I believe, he got a major overhaul. From the music it seems they're taking some cues from the old Justice league cartoon. 



Ankari said:


> Why is Zack a hack? I know many people think he did a bad job with BvS, but did you see the extended edition yet? From all the reviews, it's a much better film.



The new cut has lots more Lex Luthor and yeah... IMHO not an improvement over all. There's no saving that performance.


----------



## feathertoad (Aug 9, 2016)

I can't wait!  Please be a good one!


----------

